# Bay City’s future salt brine mining operation



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Wilkinson Minerals will soon drill 4,000 feet below Bay City into a giant reservoir to pump out 450 gallons a minute of salt brine. The brine will be turned into a variety of products for applications such as winter road maintenance, agricultural and industrial food, some of which will be shipped out on the Saginaw River using lake freighters. 

“Really the only waste, if you will, you generate is you’re boiling water off, so you’re generating distilled water to concentrate up the brine," he said. "Other than the final product, you’re just boiling water off. It’s a pretty simple process.” 









Take a closer look at Bay City’s future salt brine mining operation


One of the main reasons Wilkinson Minerals selected the Bay City site is its proximity to the Saginaw River and the resulting easy access to the Great Lakes for shipping their products out.




www.mlive.com


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

They are wasting the product used to do the boiling, nat gas, LPG, coal, garbage, wood etc.

Maybe that is a way to get rid of the Canadian trash MI imports, several hundred truckloads/day.


----------

